# gigaminx or higher?



## calekewbs (Jun 12, 2009)

I am having difficulty telling if you would do them any different than a higher level cube? it seems like the centers to a certain extent would be, but after that... and the edges seem like they would just be like a 5x5 (for gigaminx at least) Please explain why so i am not left wondering how! lol thanks.


----------



## flee135 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, basically. I solve it with reduction, similar to big cubes.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 12, 2009)

ah. kk. but how is it different?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's just huge... and it's a Megaminx really... Just a bit harder to solve.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 13, 2009)

I tried once to solve a gigaminx on gelatinbrain. What I did was:
- bottom 6 centers;
- finish the cage by building edges on the top of the puzzle and solving them as I usually do on the megaminx, except the LL edges for which I used commutators;
- top 6 centers.
But the last centers are definitely more difficult to solve than on the cube, fast commutators don't work, and even niklaas is unusable for cross-centers...


----------

